# Wo ist bei Debian(Sarge) der Pfad zum JDK



## bejay (22. Aug 2006)

Hallo,
ich brauche für die Anbindung des Tomcat4.1 an meinen Apache1.3 den Pfad zum JDK . Ich habe das deb Paket installiert, da der Rest meiner Testumgebung auf Apache 1.3 aufbaut. Tomcat5 und Apache2 wäre mir jetzt zu aufwendig.
Wenn ich es selbst suche, was muss in dem Pfad zum JDK drin sein (files oder Verzeichnisse zum Identifizieren).
Ich weiß est ist eine komische Frage aber der Debian ist nur mein Webserver(lokal).

Gruss
Peter


----------



## foobar (22. Aug 2006)

Guck dir mal die Ausgabe von:

```
echo $JAVA_HOME
```
an. 

Ich habe hier auch ein Debiansarge aber mit einem selbstgebauten Java, das liegt unter /usr/lib/j2se5.0-sun/.


----------



## hupfdule (23. Aug 2006)

Du hast java als deb paket installiert? Dann kannst du mit 

```
dpkg -L <paketname>
```
 anzeigen lassen, was in dem Paket drin ist. Mitsamt der Pfadangaben. Ich schätze irgendwo unter /usr/lib.


----------



## me.toString (23. Aug 2006)

Also bei mir liegt Java unter /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/  ... natürlich ist dieVersionsnummer bei dir anders.


----------



## bejay (25. Aug 2006)

Danke, habs gefunden ist unter /usr/lib/share/j2se/1.4/.
Habe jetzt Tomcat5 installiert.
Gruss Peter


----------

